# import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;



## F_P_aus_K (14. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche den Typ FTPClient, aber wenn ich diese versuche zu importieren:

```
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;
[\code]
wird die Klasse nicht gefunden.

Ich habe diesen jar file installiert
commons-net-1.4.1-2005-12-03.jar

aber es funtz nicht

was mach ich denn falsch?


gruss
Frank
```


----------



## DP (16. Jul 2007)

du musst entweder die jar in dein classpath packen oder die classpath erweitern


----------



## bemar (22. Aug 2007)

... und wo bekomm ich den ftpclient her.
Auf der commons.apache.org seite kann ich nix finden.

Danke im voraus

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2007)

ahhh. Der Client ist im Commons Net API drin.
Auch net schlecht.


----------

